# feeding new rb's Bloodworms



## grandamgtman69 (Mar 4, 2003)

whats up yall
Ive got 8 baby rb's and right now im feeding them bloodworms. is this ok to feed them at this stage, and how often should i feed them?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

3 times a day and as much as they will eat in 3 minutes. also get them some krill and brine shrimp. they should eat beefheat from your LFS becasue its already processed and it is easy to break apart in the water.


----------



## grandamgtman69 (Mar 4, 2003)

cool dude thanks for the info
u guys are speedy with answers on here


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha well when you got nothing better than do , might as well help the new people. these fish are fun and interesting. always fun helping new people.


----------



## grandamgtman69 (Mar 4, 2003)

once again thanks man 
ur a huge help


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

any time man. PM me if you even need something specific. all i ask for in return is your first born. hahaha j/k


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

make sure you vary their diet as hastatus will tell you, try brine shrimp and krill and beefheart as well. Don't give them the same thing everyday. Brine is better for them than the bloodworms, and some say krill helps with the coloration of your piranhas.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

check out my feeding tutorial in the Tutorial section... good info and comments for ya :







:


----------

